# Samuel T. Lowrie’s prayer at the inauguration of Robert Dick Wilson



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 8, 2020)

... On behalf of the Professors and Instructors, we beseech Thee, O God, that as they have received the word, so Thou wouldst cause them to continue steadfastly in the apostles’ teaching, and in fellowship and prayers. Cause them to know how men ought to behave themselves in the house of God which is the church of the living God, the pillar and ground of the truth: and make them able teachers of the same, that the ministers trained by them may be men that strive not about words to the subverting of them that hear, but present themselves approved unto God, workmen that need not be ashamed, handling aright the word of God. ...

And because at this time there are many teachers who are foolish men and slow of heart to believe in all that the prophets have spoken, may the spirit of Christ, beginning from Moses and all the prophets, interpret to him in all the Old Testament scriptures the things concerning Christ. Make him able to teach the rising ministry that what was there written was written for their learning, that through comfort of the Scriptures they might have hope.

Be pleased, O God, to cause the whole body of students of divinity in this Seminary, and all that succeed them, to be of the same mind one with another according to Jesus Christ, that they may with one mouth glorify the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ. Fill them with all joy and peace in believing, that they may abound in hope, in the power of the Holy Ghost. ...

For more, see Samuel T. Lowrie’s prayer at the inauguration of Robert Dick Wilson.


----------

